# Goat Color Calculator



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this calculator yet, but I found this site that gives possible colors from two parents.
The colors are given in their "genetic" name. Like Peacock would be Cou Clair....Swiss Markings would be like Sundgau...
It's in Dutch, so use Google Chrome, and right click on the page to translate to English.

http://www.edelras.nl/Henk69/kruisi... and tan;D;;;,A;A;A^ls;;Lateral stripes;D;;;,

Or if you want a shorter link  , scroll down this link till you see a green section named "Other Species", and find "Goat".

http://www.edelras.nl/Henk69/Overzicht.htm#geitcalculator


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone finding this calculator helpful or accurate? 
Would like to see how accurate this is with your goats...


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, it says that I will have an entire crop of Bezoars. So far it's correct. Darn it.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting, I will have to check this out when I have more time. It would be interesting to see if it was right about my alpines 
Tam


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

4 kiddings later it is still correct. It didn't predict the range of colors though even with the reccessives added. The Bezoars are ranging from silver to a rich bay.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm... thought I posted a reply to this thread but clearly I did not! 

Does anyone know of a place to learn the proper names of goat colors? I used to help people genotype rabbits, and was fairly good at it... but it was absolutely vital to call the color the right name. Saying you have a "brown" rabbit is not much use. But if you tell me it's a chestnut... then I know where I am. So I'd like to find out the proper names of goat coat colors. Any ideas? I will exercise my totally not amazing Google fu and see what I come up with but would love to hear what others know. Thanks!


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

These are the websites I frequently go to that have a lot if helpful info about goat color genetics:
-http://www.goatspots.com/genetics.html 
-http://buffalocreekfarmnc.com/nigerian_color.html
-http://minifluffsrabbitry.weebly.com/goat-color-genetics-101.html

This next website is is aimed for Nigerian colors, and is not accurate, like they call a San Clemente, a buckskin. I just keep it as reference and for the photos.

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

This is cool - sometime when I have time to fiddle I am going to come back to this.


----------

